# emerge sync && -uD world

## andrik

Здравствуйте!

Решил вчера обновиться, сделал emerge sync && emerge -uDp world и увидел кучу того, что ставить не заказывал:

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libtasn1-0.2.13

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/opencdk-0.5.7

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/gnutls-1.2.4

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libsoup-2.2.5

[ebuild  NS   ] gnome-base/orbit-2.12.2

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.10.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.10.2

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-2.10.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.10.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.10.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.10.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.10.1

До этого сколько обновлялся, гном никогда не пытался собираться. 

В /etc/make.conf стоят следующие USE:

USE="X kde dba gd gd-external qt gtk cups arts nls unicode font-server xinerama -gnome -postgres"

Как узнать, кто гнома за собой тянет?

----------

## viy

Сделай так: 

```
echo ">=gnome-base/libbonobo-2" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

и потом еще раз emerge -Dpuv world, должна появиться ругань.

(Этот метод ba подсказал.)

----------

## fank

есть метод проще, просто посмотреть, какой пакет идёт последним, ибо первыми будут удовлетворяться зависимоти

метод, конечно, неточный, но наглядный и быстрый

----------

## viy

Не всегда.

Иногда случается так, что сам пакет не update'иться (в выводе emerge -Dpuv world его нет), изменились только USE-флажки по умолчанию для этого пакета, которые и тянут всякую бяку.

А USE-флажки меняются, когда ставиться какая-нить софтина, влияющая на них. К примеру:

- в /etc/make.conf нет упоминания о флаге mysql;

- пока сам МуСКЛ не поставлен, флажок остается сброшеным;

- как только мы его поставили, он автоматом взводится;

- все пакеты (без явного обруба флага через /etc/portage/package.use) его подхватывают и могут тянуть еще какую-нить фигню (типа дополнений к Perl'у).

У меня такое было с gaim'ом.

----------

## andrik

Блин, хрень какая-то получилась:

kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.2 зависит от

media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8, который в свою очередь зависит от

gnome-base/gconf-1.2

Все, приехали..

----------

## 3BEPb

USE="-gstreamer -gnome" 

Может поможет?

----------

## ManJak

*  media-libs/gstreamer

...

      Homepage:    http://gstreamer.sourceforge.net

      Description: Streaming media framework

      License:     LGPL-2

Может, без него и грустно будет

GStreamer is a library that allows the construction of graphs of media-handling components, ranging from simple Ogg/Vorbis playback to complex audio (mixing) and video (non-linear editing) processing.

Applications can take advantage of advances in codec and filter technology transparently. Developers can add new codecs and filters by writing a simple plugin with a clean, generic interface.

GStreamer is released under the LGPL.

Похоже, для десктопа не вреден  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 3BEPb

Так может сначала определится надо? Я например использую XINE в качестве движка для амарока. Соответственно gstreamer мне не нужен (да и глючный он).

Вот смотрим какие проги его могут использовать - http://gentoo-portage.com/s?search=use%3Dgstreamer

----------

## edge

 *3BEPb wrote:*   

> Так может сначала определится надо? Я например использую XINE в качестве движка для амарока. Соответственно gstreamer мне не нужен (да и глючный он).
> 
> Вот смотрим какие проги его могут использовать - http://gentoo-portage.com/s?search=use%3Dgstreamer

 

Да чего вы к этому gstreamer'у придрались? Даже с -gstreamer gnome пытается собраться.. Где-то в ebuild'ах какой-то глюк с USE появился я так думаю.

----------

## edge

Я его вычислил. Это гадский Gaim гадил. Выкинул из /var/lib/portage/world, и как бабушка пошептала, не хочет гном больше собираться..  :Smile: 

----------

## 3BEPb

 *edge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Да чего вы к этому gstreamer'у придрались? Даже с -gstreamer gnome пытается собраться.. Где-то в ebuild'ах какой-то глюк с USE появился я так думаю.

 

Я исходил из того что gst-plugins-0.8 это от gstreamer.  :Smile: 

[offtop] А вообще по жизни достал уже этот зоопарк с либами  :Smile:  Приходится держать и ГТК и КуТ и тд. и тп. Хотя понимаю что по другому никак  :Smile:  [/offtop]

----------

## ZByte

 *viy wrote:*   

> Сделай так: 
> 
> ```
> echo ">=gnome-base/libbonobo-2" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
> ```
> ...

 

Вобще-то есть метод гораздо более простой и правильный:

```
emerge -Duptv world
```

----------

## _Sir_

 *andrik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> В /etc/make.conf стоят следующие USE:
> 
> USE="X kde dba gd gd-external qt gtk cups arts nls unicode font-server xinerama -gnome -postgres"
> ...

 

Я бы еще попробовал -gtk gtk+

USE из /etc/make.conf конечно просматривается, и даже имеет наивысший приоритет, но это

не единственный источник формирования USE

Поэтому 

```
emerge info | grep USE
```

и смотрим, с чем пакеты собираются. На все, что не надобно, прописываем в /etc/make.conf USE=".... -gnome -xine -xmms" и т.д. И радуемся жизни.

С отдельными более упрямыми пакетами справляется 

```
echo "app-examle/labuda -future1 -future2" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

А уж с совсем экстремальными пакетами можно справляться

и такими средствами, что здесь (спасибо!) предлагали  :Smile: 

----------

